# Eclipse startet nicht



## phlox81 (12. Dez 2006)

Habe Eclipse installiert, und das JRE ebenfalls.
Beim doppelklick auf eclpise.exe bekomme ich eine Messagebox, das eclipse nicht starten kann.

Das ist das Logfile:


> !SESSION Tue Dec 12 14:51:01 CET 2006 ------------------------------------------
> !ENTRY org.eclipse.core.launcher 4 0 2006-12-12 14:51:01.375
> !MESSAGE Exception launching the Eclipse Platform:
> !STACK
> ...



Weiss jemand wie ich das beheben kann?
Bzw. an was dies liegt?


----------



## The_S (12. Dez 2006)

Hast du nachdem du eclipse runtergeladen hast noch irgendwas verändert (mal ausgenommen vom entpacken)? Schonmal über die Startup.jar versucht?


----------



## Guest (13. Dez 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du nachdem du eclipse runtergeladen hast noch irgendwas verändert (mal ausgenommen vom entpacken)? Schonmal über die Startup.jar versucht?



Nein, nur entpackt, und nach C:\Programme verschoben.


----------



## The_S (13. Dez 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schonmal über die Startup.jar versucht?


----------



## phlox81 (14. Dez 2006)

Ja, mit beidem. Ist das selbe ergebnis.
Anscheinend findet er irgendwas nicht.
Muss ich irgendwelche Umgebungsvariablen setzen?


----------



## The_S (14. Dez 2006)

Nö, bei mir funktioniert Runterladen, entpacken, ausführen. Ansonsten braucht Eclipse nichts (mal ausgenommen von ner JRE). Evtl. is irgendwas beim Download schiefgegangen und die zip-Datei ist Fehlerhaft. Was anderes würde mir jetzt auch nicht mehr einfallen.


----------

